# Bucks meet with Josh Childress



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

This is interesting.



> Restricted free agent Josh Childress met with Milwaukee Bucks officials on Thursday for a getting-to-know-you session.
> 
> Childress and agent Jim Tanner were in Milwaukee for discussions with Bucks general manager John Hammond and other team officials.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/49775012.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Ridnour for Childress, and resign sessions, then trade Thomas for a 2nd rounder and release Bowen, and use that money to sign chris wilcox.. team fixed a little bit


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Yuck on Wilcox, good on the rest.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

He's staying in Greece.

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/50806742.html


----------

